# Officer Down: Officer Jason Campbell - [Greenville, North Carolina]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

04/14/2007
*N.C. officer dies in automobile accident*

*Officer Down: Officer Jason Campbell* - [Greenville, North Carolina]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 35
*Additional Info:* Officer Campbell had been employed with the Greenville Police for 5 years, and had previous served for 5 years with the Pitt County Sheriff's Department. He is survived by his wife, stepson, and daughter.
*Cause of Death:* Vehicle accident
*Incident Details:* Officer Campbell was killed in a two-vehicle accident that occurred on North Greene Street shortly after one o'clock. He and another officer were responding to a call regarding suspicious activity when their department vehicle collided with a pickup truck. Officer Campbell succumbed to his injuries at the scene. 
*Date of Incident:* April 14, 2007

*Greenville police officer killed in wreck*
The Associated Press
GREENVILLE, N.C. - An on-duty police officer and another driver was injured Saturday in a two-vehicle crash between a truck and a patrol car.
The wreck occurred about 1 p.m. on Greene Street in front of a gas station just across the Tar River from downtown Greenville, police said. The vehicles were traveling toward each other.
Officer Jason Campbell, 35, was dead at the scene. The other driver, 51-year-old Ray Greene of Greenville, was in critical condition after the crash, which mangled the vehicles.
Officer Nathan LaCompte was a passenger in the police cruiser and was treated for minor injuries and released from Pitt County Memorial Hospital.
Police Chief William Anderson said the officers were responding to a report of suspicious activity when the accident happened. The accident investigation will be conducted by the N.C. Highway patrol and the chief said it could take a week to complete.
Campbell was the first Greenville officer to be killed on duty since 1952, when an officer was shot when he surprised robbers at a dry cleaners.
[/U][/B]

*
http://www.timesdispatch.com/servle...&cid=1173350561751&path=!news&s=1045855934842*


----------

